# Netflix



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

How many of you have this or love film just signed up to Netflix but the films don't seem to be new films anyone know any with new films


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I had netflix for a while. Mainly used it to watch tv programs like torchwood and robin hood


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I had LoveFilm on a free month trial and thought it was **** as you could only watch really old films (couldn't watch films that were like 2/3years old).

They also tried charging me for a subscription even though I cancelled the trial.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah they are old films is there any out there that are new films iTunes is like 4-5 pound for new films can get that from video shop


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Both Netflix and lovefilm are technically brilliant with rubbish movie selections.

I stick to lovefilm DVDs still. 

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

imho netflix wins hands down


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone wants to try either get some cash back for taking the free trial

http://www.topcashback.co.uk/netflix/ £12.12 Netflix
http://www.topcashback.co.uk/lovefilm/ £12.12 for Lovefilm

Only stipulation for Lovefilm is you have to watch 120mins of content to get the cash back. Cancel both before the end of the 30 days and you do get paid £24 for doing the free trial. win/win


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

If you have Netflix UK - then you must do the following to get it to the US edition - around 500% more content and newer films/series...


----------

